# Nystatin in pregnancy



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi, I seen a locum at my surgery today who confirmed my suspiscions that I have oral thrush, possibly caused by prednisolone.
I have just got my BFP and obviously don't want to take anything that would be detrimental. I asked the doctor if it is safer to take during pregnancy and she didn't really give me a straight answer and just said she wouldn't want to leave untreated. 
Many thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is not studied in pregnancy according to the product data sheet, but oral nystatin for thrush is negligably absorbed from the gut into the blood stream.

It is a risk vs benefit decision. I don't have specific pregnancy and lactation books at home as I am now on maternity leave myself - perhaps Mazv will be along soon to check into it more.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Hazel. My mouth isn't really sore at the moment, so I think I will just put up with it and hope it clears. My mother seems to think that she read that glycerine can help?? Congratulations to you, wow not long to go lots of luck x

Sorry just another question. Do you know if probiotics are safe to take. I have got some here that I was taking prior to transfer and thought that they could help?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't have any information on probiotics. 
People eat yogurts like activia etc?

Why do you think they help? Do you mean for the thrush?

Live yogurt might help, yes.

If your tongue is really coated, we sometimes get patients to eat fresh pineapple. Just be careful on the amount in pregnancy (although my understanding is that you have to eat a lot to cause a problem - not just the odd few cubes!) and if it makes it sore don't do it.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah, thought it may be beneficial for the thrush by rebalancing the bacteria in the gut, but may be talking rubbish lol
Thanks for your advice I shall give it a go.


----------

